# Carpul tunnel



## Buck Parrish Electric (Jan 8, 2021)

lukas2387.lv said:


> So I was hoping that I would not get symptoms again of carpul tunnel but I guess it just comes with the trade for some people unfortunately. When I rough in boxes and have to do my pigtails with 3 wires over and over naturally I have to use a strong grip and alot of wrist turning movements. I am awakened each night now around 2 in the morning with both hands feeling tingly and swollen to the point where I can't make a fist and it's hard for me to go back to sleep. I love the trade I'm in and I'm hoping that you all with experience can maybe recommend a tool or stretches, posture, etc to help me with this. Also do y'all experience with surgery helping. I also feel a swollen part near me elbow when I get the pain at night. I typically don't like to complain and I have a high pain threshold but when the pain affects my sleep it makes me worry. I'm still new in the trade and I know it can only get worse not better. Side note, my diet is not really good, I am skinny, have skinny wrists and I take in alot of sugar, caffeine, carbs and donf drink as much water as I should. That's something I am making an immediate change with.


You should see a doctor, perhaps a physical therapist. Sounds like a circulation problem. Perhaps diabetes but I'm no doctor.
I've never had that happen. I've been sore from doing something but it gets stronger the more I do it. (like hammer hand)
What if you stop making up boxes? Does the problem go away? That's where I would start, by stopping what you think is causing it. Just to see if that is truly the cause.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

i agree about seeing a dr. and a physical therapist, they should be able to help you

i am skinny and small boned
my wrists have always been small
i have done this work for 30 years +, resi, commercial, industrial, off shore drilling
thankfully i dont have carpal tunnel

i am 5-7" and the best shape of my life i was about 145 to 150lbs, muscle not fat, late 30's in a very physically demanding job
i was stronger and could work much harder and longer than men younger than me who lifted iron several times a week, but did not have a physically demanding job

your diet and not your physique is what makes or breaks in man in the trades
eat much, much more healthy

feed the machine high octane fuel, not NOS
drop the caffeine habit as best you can, slowly if needed, but keep decreasing, it is a habit not a need
drop the sugar completely, just stop it, sugar is bad for you in so many ways, it is a habit not a need
you didnt mention it but fast food is Loaded with everything bad for your body, especially burgers

when i say high octane fuel i mean a balanced diet that is not mainly meat. in particular red meat.
there are many plants that have as much protein as meat, and they are all much more healthy
do some research, learn how to feed yourself, discount anything that comes close to a weight loss diet
(if you eat right and exercise at least a little every day you will not continue to be over weight)

water .... if you dont have water in you,
you cant think well
you cant regulate your body temp well, including cold weather
you cant digest your food well
you cant keep up the pace of work as well, or as easily
you will be more tired at the end of the day

you also need minerals in hot weather "electrolytes" for most ppl primarily salt
but that is not all that is in your sweat, educate yourself

because you have a health problem at this age you will need to get extremely serious about nutrition just to avoid becoming a cripple


----------



## lukas2387.lv (29 d ago)

Buck Parrish Electric said:


> You should see a doctor, perhaps a physical therapist. Sounds like a circulation problem. Perhaps diabetes but I'm no doctor.
> I've never had that happen. I've been sore from doing something but it gets stronger the more I do it. (like hammer hand)
> What if you stop making up boxes? Does the problem go away? That's where I would start, by stopping what you think is causing it. Just to see if that is truly the cause.


Yeah once my insurance kicks in next year I will.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Seem kind of young for carpal. But I'm not a doctor either.

Even if it is, the snip and stitch is a nothing burger.


----------



## lukas2387.lv (29 d ago)

Almost Retired said:


> i agree about seeing a dr. and a physical therapist, they should be able to help you
> 
> i am skinny and small boned
> my wrists have always been small
> ...


I appreciate all the great advice! I am motivated to get healthier. And yes I do eat fast food from time to time. I need to buy more groceries and cook from home. I typically skip breakfast because I don't have an appetite in the morning so I typically have a red bull and a yogurt or something. Pretty bad I know.. Lol. This year I'm going to make some serious changes. I love the career I'm in so I want to stay healthy so I can work a long time.


----------



## lukas2387.lv (29 d ago)

joe-nwt said:


> Seem kind of young for carpal. But I'm not a doctor either.
> 
> Even if it is, the snip and stitch is a nothing burger.


Yeah I'm not sure what it is but it's annoying. Every job I've had where I had to do repetitive wrist movements I get the same result. I'm gonna see a doc once my insurance kicks in. I need answers. But for now I'm going to suck it up and get after it. A little loss of sleep won't stop me.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

i once skipped breakfast for years
but i was always starving by 9am
i found if you dont get over full at night and also eat supper early
it is much easier to want to eat breakfast


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

lukas2387.lv said:


> So I was hoping that I would not get symptoms again of carpul tunnel but I guess it just comes with the trade for some people unfortunately. When I rough in boxes and have to do my pigtails with 3 wires over and over naturally I have to use a strong grip and alot of wrist turning movements. I am awakened each night now around 2 in the morning with both hands feeling tingly and swollen to the point where I can't make a fist and it's hard for me to go back to sleep. I love the trade I'm in and I'm hoping that you all with experience can maybe recommend a tool or stretches, posture, etc to help me with this. Also do y'all experience with surgery helping. I also feel a swollen part near me elbow when I get the pain at night. I typically don't like to complain and I have a high pain threshold but when the pain affects my sleep it makes me worry. I'm still new in the trade and I know it can only get worse not better. Side note, my diet is not really good, I am skinny, have skinny wrists and I take in alot of sugar, caffeine, carbs and donf drink as much water as I should. That's something I am making an immediate change with.


 Wearing braces at night helps some. It holds your wrists at the optimal angle so that they won't pinch off the nerve. Wearing braces at work is... sub-optimal, but at night it shouldn't be a problem. It needs to be a decent brace, though - the kind made for CT with a metal strap inside to hold your wrist at a backwards angle (like you're typing on a low keyboard).


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Red bull? Stop that crap immediately.

Have a glass of cold water. It will kick-start your appetite. Breakfast is important, have a light lunch instead.


----------



## lukas2387.lv (29 d ago)

Almost Retired said:


> i once skipped breakfast for years
> but i was always starving by 9am
> i found if you dont get over full at night and also eat supper early
> it is much easier to want to eat breakfast


Yeah I'm not hungry at 5 am when I wake up but by 9 I am so I eat a yogurt and a fruit. I may need to chug some mass gainer because I have a problem gaining weight. I'm 5'6'' - 125 lbs. No body fat. I need to gain at least 15 lbs


----------



## lukas2387.lv (29 d ago)

joe-nwt said:


> Red bull? Stop that crap immediately.
> 
> Have a glass of cold water. It will kick-start your appetite. Breakfast is important, have a light lunch instead.


Yeah I've been drinking them for years almost daily. Definitely need to quit. Lately I've been having a small cup of coffee instead. And yea I definitely need to drink more water. Thanks


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

lukas2387.lv said:


> Yeah I'm not hungry at 5 am when I wake up but by 9 I am so I eat a yogurt and a fruit. I may need to chug some mass gainer because I have a problem gaining weight. I'm 5'6'' - 125 lbs. No body fat. I need to gain at least 15 lbs


dont try to change your body, it is built the way it is
it wants to stay that way
making it change will not be good for it or you
you will gain some muscle as you work year after year

putting on fake weight now will likely mess up your metabolism and body chemistry
that will create problems for you

just eat healthy and normal

somewhere there is a woman looking for you just like you are, dont screw that up either


----------



## lukas2387.lv (29 d ago)

Mike in Canada said:


> Wearing braces at night helps some. It holds your wrists at the optimal angle so that they won't pinch off the nerve. Wearing braces at work is... sub-optimal, but at night it shouldn't be a problem. It needs to be a decent brace, though - the kind made for CT with a metal strap inside to hold your wrist at a backwards angle (like you're typing on a low keyboard).


Yeah I wear one at night, it helps somewhat for sure. Maybe I need to tighten it up a bit because I wear it loose. It's made for CT and had the metal insert to keep my wrist straight. Having a bowl of sugary cereal right before bed doesn't help I'm sure lol


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

lukas2387.lv said:


> Yeah I wear one at night, it helps somewhat for sure. Maybe I need to tighten it up a bit because I wear it loose. It's made for CT and had the metal insert to keep my wrist straight. Having a bowl of sugary cereal right before bed doesn't help I'm sure lol


that would be why you dont want breakfast


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

lukas2387.lv said:


> Having a bowl of sugary cereal right before bed doesn't help I'm sure lol


I've moved to pre diabetes and just about to being type 2 diabetic. I have a new understanding of how dangerous sugar can be to the human body.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

lukas2387.lv said:


> Side note, my diet is not really good, I am skinny, have skinny wrists and I take in alot of sugar, caffeine, carbs and donf drink as much water as I should. That's something I am making an immediate change with.


Sounds like you have a good plan, just need to execute. 

Sugar is bad!


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Another angle of attack (the others have killed the diet angle) is try another brand of linesman’s pliers. Klein, Ideal, and Channellock all make pliers that are different, but with the same end result. I use Channellock pretty much exclusively, with the Ideals used to crimp top hats and pull fish tape.
If you must, then cross over to the dark side and try Wiha or Knipex.


----------



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

Mike in Canada said:


> Wearing braces at night helps some. It holds your wrists at the optimal angle so that they won't pinch off the nerve. Wearing braces at work is... sub-optimal, but at night it shouldn't be a problem. It needs to be a decent brace, though - the kind made for CT with a metal strap inside to hold your wrist at a backwards angle (like you're typing on a low keyboard).



Good advice here.

Began having soreness in my wrists after about 20 years in commercial high rise construction.

Fortunately I was dating a woman who's sister was a doctor.

One day we where talking about my wrists when the sister doc asked to see my wrists.

She put pressure on a spot on the palm of my hand, she put me on my knees.

Yep, you have carpul-tunnel problems.

The posts above are pretty much the same things she suggested.

Drop the caffeine, drink more water, get wrist braces, physical therapy and warm water soaks.

Your body needs water to help with lubricating your joints, caffeine dries you out.

I had two sets of wrist braces, one set I wore at work and one set at home.

Work set were similar to the copper fit, no metal, no finger tips.

Home set had the metal piece.

Wear the work set at work, get home and soak the wrists in the sink, or wash the dishes, wifey loves that and may provide "incentives".

Wear the night set while sleeping or sitting around the house.

Physical therapy is good, just look up things to do on the web.

Building the muscles in your wrists help.

My wrists had gotten so bad I could not pick up a gallon of milk with one hand without a lot of pain.

All this occurred 30 years ago, doing OK without surgery.

Switching from commercial construction and the repetitive motions, to industrial maintenance probably helped.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

wiz1997 said:


> One day we where talking about my wrists when the sister doc asked to see my wrists.
> 
> She put pressure on a spot on the palm of my hand, she put me on my knees.
> 
> Yep, you have carpul-tunnel problems.


Mine hooked me up to some kind of electrical thingy to measure nerve response from elbow to fingertips. By time they cranked it up to where it would read anything, I was not enjoying it one bit.


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

I watched my father use up his body in his trade (stucco and plaster) by age 50. 2-3 years into my apprenticeship i was developing back problems... something had to change. For me, that was losing the heavy toolbelt. Like @wiz1997, I got away from construction and into maintenance

You can develop repetitive strain injuries while being very healthy. I suggest getting away from the splicing and tasks that aggravate it.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Check into one of these with a small battery screw gun. Good luck with it, I hear CT is very painful.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Awg-Dawg said:


> Check into one of these with a small battery screw gun. Good luck with it, I hear CT is very painful.


That what i was thinking. If a certain task hurts then find a way that doesn't hurt.


----------



## rasbaboo (May 26, 2016)

lukas2387.lv said:


> So I was hoping that I would not get symptoms again of carpul tunnel but I guess it just comes with the trade for some people unfortunately. When I rough in boxes and have to do my pigtails with 3 wires over and over naturally I have to use a strong grip and alot of wrist turning movements. I am awakened each night now around 2 in the morning with both hands feeling tingly and swollen to the point where I can't make a fist and it's hard for me to go back to sleep. I love the trade I'm in and I'm hoping that you all with experience can maybe recommend a tool or stretches, posture, etc to help me with this. Also do y'all experience with surgery helping. I also feel a swollen part near me elbow when I get the pain at night. I typically don't like to complain and I have a high pain threshold but when the pain affects my sleep it makes me worry. I'm still new in the trade and I know it can only get worse not better. Side note, my diet is not really good, I am skinny, have skinny wrists and I take in alot of sugar, caffeine, carbs and donf drink as much water as I should. That's something I am making an immediate change with.


I'm one year shy of 60 and just got over a wrist symptom called De Quervain Tenosynovitis. It is a type of tendonitis. It sucked and took months to get over but I did get over it. It's a repetitive stress injury. I basically had to stop what was causing it. Work. Buy a battery powered screw driver. That helps. Be mindful of how you use your body. And yes, see a PT even if it's out of pocket for now.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

lukas2387.lv said:


> Yeah I'm not hungry at 5 am when I wake up but by 9 I am so I eat a yogurt and a fruit. I may need to chug some mass gainer because I have a problem gaining weight. I'm 5'6'' - 125 lbs. No body fat. I need to gain at least 15 lbs


Keep it as long as you can kid. I graduated high school at 118 lbs. Then 125-130 thru the twenties and thirties. Next came the 150- 160 belly. I've got it down to 150 steady now. That belly fat hurt's you worse than any carpal tunnel. 
Now for my suggestion. Go purchase a wirenut wrench at Graybar or Wesco or whatever the name of the local supply houses in your area. You can run that with your impact drill, but watch out for over tightening using the impact guns. I personally use the wirenut wrench using my hand to turn it instead of an impact gun. It increases the torque while decreasing the effort of your hand. Aidios carpal tunnel.


----------



## Sbuklad (Nov 10, 2018)

I had a Bosh 10V version of one of these for years. I replaced it with the one in the link. You get used to changing bits and the selectable clutch allows you to lower the driver force for terminal screws and others that don't require a great deal of force. On important stuff I still go back and give it the calibrated hand crank. 

buy a good magnetic bit holder to help.

Bit Driver..

let the tools do the work not your body.


----------



## W.Witt (Oct 27, 2021)

Carpal Tunnel is progressive. Mine was due to the trade, as well as genetic disposition. After a lot of research and such (incl. brace), I found people who had waited too long--permanent pain, as well as those who'd had serious, negative consequences from the surgery.

I went for the surgery. At that point I was waking up three to five times a night; my hands would "go to sleep" in under 15 seconds if I held them above my head. The relieve was immediate, even with the pain from the surgery, it felt better. 

A couple of suggestions: (1) start with your non-dominant hand--if it doesn't go well, you'll have at least that. (2) do one hand at a time--you'll be incapacitated for about a week or so; you'd have to have a VERY good friend or SO to "tend" to your eating and other if both at the same time.


----------



## MikeWhitfield (Aug 1, 2011)

I used to badly suffer from carpal tunnel when I worked long hours, to the point of taping bags of ice to the backs of my wrists to reduce swelling since it's a feedback loop: swelling presses the nerve bundle against the bone which cause more swelling. I bought some wrist braces which go from palm to elbow and that helped immensely. Later I bought some wrist braces designed for drummers, called "Wrist Grips" (not a company with a big marketing department lol) which I bought online after a YouTube recommendation from The Guitar Geek. They are black and fit just over your wrists using buckles and Velcro so you don't look so much like a drama queen, and I found them to be just as effective at preventing carpal tunnel pain as the drug store braces. They also stay cleaner since they fit just over your wrists. Only problem (other than my boss making fun of me for trying to look like I've been working out) is that exerting a lot of strength can pull loose the Velcro, but you just open and reattach them, and they work pretty good at preventing my carpal tunnel. You might want to try that.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

If I would have known how simple the operation was in the beginning, I could have saved myself years of suffering and lack of sleep. No worse than a simple cut. Relief is immediate. 

I pulled my own stitches as I left for vacation in Florida the morning after the snip.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I had injection and that helps a lot, also wrist braces for sleep. I stopped using the braces and keep my hands open, that seems to work. If I cup my hands at night my fingers go nub in a few seconds.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

joe-nwt said:


> If I would have known how simple the operation was in the beginning, I could have saved myself years of suffering and lack of sleep. No worse than a simple cut. Relief is immediate.
> I pulled my own stitches as I left for vacation in Florida the morning after the snip.


I had my surgery in the late 90's. It was not as simple as today's procedure. I have 3-4 inch scars under both wrists.
I had no pain at all. It was total numbness in both hands mostly at night. I wore splints at night for months with minimal relief.
I had it in both hands and they did each surgery 3 weeks apart. So I was out of work for quite some time. I was put under general anesthesia. 
I could have never removed the stitches by myself and it was painful when they removed them.
The surgery was successful and I have no symptoms to this day.


----------



## batwing44 (Feb 2, 2010)

Almost Retired said:


> i agree about seeing a dr. and a physical therapist, they should be able to help you
> 
> i am skinny and small boned
> my wrists have always been small
> ...





Almost Retired said:


> i agree about seeing a dr. and a physical therapist, they should be able to help you
> 
> i am skinny and small boned
> my wrists have always been small
> ...


what he said^


----------



## batwing44 (Feb 2, 2010)

batwing44 said:


> what he said^


Try CBD only, worked wonders for me,no lies, build up dose slowly, sometimes takes a lot of product capsules work good.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

personally i would want a dr.'s recommendation first


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Almost Retired said:


> your diet and not your physique is what makes or breaks in man in the trades
> eat much, much more healthy


Years ago, I had a deal go sour and wound up doing a job that was planned for three men (and pretty ambitious for three) pretty much by myself. I was working ten hours M-F and eight on Sat., but still couldn't keep up to schedule. I kept working harder and getting tireder and slower, and was kind of screwed. 

There was no food or water available on site, no roach coach coming by, and there was terrible cell signal in at least half of the building. I was zipping out for drive-through fast food at lunch, checking messages and returning calls and eating lunch all in half an hour then back to work. 

Without thinking too much about it, I started bringing a room temperature gallon of water and a pint carton of egg whites every morning. Half the water and all the egg whites were long gone before lunch, but I was eating lunch later. I was less tired almost immediately, and I started catching up. 

A few days after that I started going to a sit down lunch at the nearest place. I ate chicken parmesan dinner with spaghetti and garlic bread every day. I took a little more time and answered the emails and messages more thoroughly, which saves time in the long run. If someone absolutely had to discuss something, I told them to meet me at lunch. I was taking a full hour for lunch, but working faster in the afternoon. 

Damn, I just made myself hungry


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

breakfast being important is bogus. You can skip breakfast and eat at lunch.
Fasting works well for men, not so much for women since it messes up their hormones.

wear the brace at night, it helps a lot
use a wirenut twister in a drill to lessen the strain on your wrists and hands, just dont twist the **** out of them


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

skip all you want
..... but i keep fuel in the machine
i skipped for several years and i could tell the difference when i stopped
my stamina increased noticeably when i kept food and water in me
as well as thinking better


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Ive thought about skipping breakfast, just to get off that extra 20 pounds Ive gained in the last few years. 
Maybe Ill reconsider.


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

I got used to it in about a week. I have no issues with stamina during the day, but i am im sure much younger. 

i drink as much water as i can, luckily most plants have water fountains


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

MHElectric said:


> Ive thought about skipping breakfast, just to get off that extra 20 pounds Ive gained in the last few years.
> Maybe Ill reconsider.


i suggest you skip eating after 6pm
then you will be hungry for breakfast

the last thing you eat at night gets digested while you sleep
how is your body supposed to use it?
save it for tomorrow by turning it into fat

any one who is putting on weight is eating too much
period


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

MHElectric said:


> Ive thought about skipping breakfast, just to get off that extra 20 pounds Ive gained in the last few years.





Breakfasteatre said:


> breakfast being important is bogus. You can skip breakfast and eat at lunch.
> Fasting works well for men, not so much for women since it messes up their hormones.


That story, I was in my early 40s and in good physical condition. I had stopped eating breakfast because I wasn't hungry in the mornings and I figured eating when you're not hungry is a good way to get fat, especially when you're getting older. Skipping breakfast was working out OK for me with my normal pace of work. 

I'd say for most people in the electrical trade, work is medium physically demanding. Sitting in a cubicle or other sedentary work is obviously far less demanding. But there are some jobs that are far more demanding. There are occasionally very hard days, especially for the grunts - hand digging a trench or carrying materials onto a roof, but it's seldom a full 8 hour day, and almost never weeks and months of that day after day. Skipping breakfast was fine for my usual pace of work, but no good for me doing way more than usual. I wasn't working like lumberjack hard, but closer to it than usual, and longer, and six days a week for a couple months. 

These things are very individual. Even if the workload isn't that hard, if you're not accustomed to it, it's hard for you. I'd build up your capacity for work on a full stomach then when you're used to it, maybe you can skip breakfast. 

If you're getting worn down, obviously, working hungry is not going to help. The intermittent fasting gurus are right to dispel a lot of myths about how everyone needs to eat six times a day and such nonsense. But consider that their general diet recommendations are aimed at people who work eight hours in a cubicle and go to a gym an hour three times a week. For those people, the biggest challenge is to not get fat. There's no concept of meeting the physical demands of their job. So a lot of their ideas don't apply to the trades.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

if you want to get diet advice for ppl who work daily and sometimes hard
look at the advice for weightlifters (not body builders, whole other concept)
and take the advice in moderation because you are not usually trying to gain muscle, but rather properly feed the muscle you have


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Almost Retired said:


> if you want to get diet advice for ppl who work daily and sometimes hard
> look at the advice for weightlifters (not body builders, whole other concept)
> and take the advice in moderation because you are not usually trying to gain muscle, but rather properly feed the muscle you have


When I stepped out of the field for a little bit to take an estimating/management job, this is when I gained a bunch of weight. I’ve heard others say it was when they left construction work to go run a service van around town or took a job managing crews instead of swinging a hammer.

Whatever way it happens, once you leave a job that is fairly physical and go to something less physical, you have to be very careful with how much you eat and making sure to get time for exercise. 

It seems like once you’ve gained the weight, it’s a lot harder to lose it than it was to pack it on.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

not to mention the older you get the harder it is


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

because i began gaining a lot of weight in fall of 2020
and even more in fall of 2021
(the reason was lack of work and being lazy and sitting around the house)
jan of 2022 i decided to eat much less
in a few months i was comfortable with eating half as much as i used to
the weight has steadily fallen off thru the year with out exercise
i did eat more in the summer when i worked, 
it was easy to tell the difference of being hungry because i just wanted to eat
and needing fuel to keep working


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

the hardest part was training my stomach to shrink and be happy with less volume
but that only took a cpl months
chugging a glass of water would take the urge away for a while, and sometimes till next meal time


----------



## batwing44 (Feb 2, 2010)

Almost Retired said:


> personally i would want a dr.'s recommendation first


I have a prescription from my family dr. cuts down the use of opioids which is a good thing.


----------

